# Meet Winter!



## Celestrial (Apr 29, 2012)

Say hello to Winter! My "smart" boy. I was trying to get some pictures of him looking like he were playing my Nintendo 3DS but he wouldn't quite sit still. But then he suddenly sat down on his butt and started grooming himself in the most ridicules way! Luckily I got pictures of that. Enjoy~


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

That's so cute


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

What a puddle of rat! Hello Winter!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

He is the most adorable cutest thing everrrrr. I died laughing looking at his grooming pictures he seemed not embarressed at all.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I love the 4th pic. He's like "mom! Your taking pictures!"


----------



## Omie (Apr 15, 2012)

The fifth picture is adorable! I laughed so hard :3


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

He's adorable! I love the DS pic. I have one similar with my old cat as a kitten. :]


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

OMGSH so cute!!


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (May 10, 2012)

Squeeeee!! So adorable!! ;d


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry, couldn't help it >w< Winter is too cute.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Maiden. You're brilliant.
I bet Winter's team is pretty bad arse. His best pokemon is Raticate.


----------



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

He's very cute !


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

What a sweetheart you have. The 4th picture is my favorite of the handsome baby.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Ha ha, I was definitely expecting a white rat! Love it!


----------

